# River Phoenix



## mojopin (Dec 16, 2018)

The ultimate jb pussy slayer whose early death paved the way to Leo Dicaprio’s success.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 16, 2018)

8.5 psl he’s ideal in my opinion


----------



## badromance (Dec 16, 2018)

jfl gay


----------



## mojopin (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> 8.5 psl he’s ideal in my opinion


You kinda look like him so I could see why you’d say that


----------



## fobos (Mar 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks too generic. Also a very feminine nose. Leo is much better imho


----------



## theropeking (Mar 7, 2019)

Something looks off about his mouth-nouse area and his chin is looking weird, harmony killer.


Also, too much scleral show.

He's nothing in comparison to young leo




This is the ideal jb pussy slayer


----------



## mojopin (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Something looks off about his mouth-nouse area and his chin is looking weird, harmony killer.
> 
> 
> Also, too much scleral show.
> ...



They’re close but I think he mogs Leo here


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Something looks off about his mouth-nouse area and his chin is looking weird, harmony killer.
> 
> 
> Also, too much scleral show.
> ...



"harmony killer"
still mogs the whole forum combined together and made into one person jfl


----------



## theropeking (Mar 7, 2019)

mojopin said:


> They’re close but I think he mogs Leo here




He has a lot of hair halo. I don't find him that gl. Mostly due to his ugly chin and "death" looking eye area(too much scleral show)
His skin is also pretty bad.


Young leo has had a higher smv than prime Justin Bieber back then tbh


EDIT: Just noticed that his gonial angle is also awful and his lower third is short


----------



## mojopin (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> He has a lot of hair halo. I don't find him that gl. Mostly due to his ugly chin and "death" looking eye area(too much sceleral show)
> His skin is also pretty bad.
> 
> 
> ...



I sound like I’m sucking his dick at this point but looks fine to me directly from the side


----------



## theropeking (Mar 7, 2019)

mojopin said:


> I sound like I’m sucking his dick at this point but looks fine to me directly from the side
> View attachment 27566



looks good here ngl


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 7, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> "harmony killer"
> still mogs the whole forum combined together and made into one person jfl


that would be one very ugly person


----------



## Kenma (Mar 7, 2019)

Poor guy tbh
Victim of Hollywood pedos


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 7, 2019)

What a name aswell


----------



## Stingray (Mar 7, 2019)

He has a very concave nose with a bulbous tip. Not a patch on Leo IMO.


----------

